# Utility pan size?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Can someone please tell me what size utility tray/ pan size you are using for the Wal-Mart recipe? Since the Martha Stewart utility tray is discontinued.
Or can you please measure the Martha's tray.

I have always made 2.5 to 3 lbs batches but want to make larger.

Also how many bars will the Martha's tray produce at what size???

My local Wal-Mart has Baker's Secret utility trays with lid for less than $4 in the clearance isle.

Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just get them and measure with water first then make up your recipe. I can measure the MM for you but will be next week. Don't have them right here.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sondra said:


> just get them and measure with water first then make up your recipe. I can measure the MM for you but will be next week. Don't have them right here.


Thanks Sondra,
Okay... I can do that. Then just run the amount of oils & liquids through the lye calculator. You don't have to measure it for me, since I can do it this way with the water. 
Thanks again Amanda Lee


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Amanda,
Are the bakers secret trays metal, please don't use them if they are, the soap reacts with anything but stainless steel and plastic..
If they are the nonstick stuff your soap will eat the finish off and you won't be able to use your soap.
Barbara


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:yeahthat I found that out with my log trays, so I use garbage bags to line them with. It is a pain, but I do like the size of bars my trays give and I'm not out $$$. Tammy


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes the Baker's Secret are metal nonstick coated kind. Thanks for the heads up!!!! I was thinking metal... just not Stainless Steal. I will keep looking. I thought about looking at a restaurant supply house but they are hard to find in my area. I would have to drive to Memphis, TN and that is 2 hours away.

Has anyone tried the silicon baking wear? It is flexable, and heat / oven proof.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Amanda Lee said:


> Has anyone tried the silicon baking wear? It is flexable, and heat / oven proof.


I have several of the different holiday shapes (trees, hearts, snowflakes, Easter eggs, etc.). They work great for CP soap.

Sara


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Sara!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just don't use them for baked good afterwards  vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Everything I use to make soap is dedicated to just soap. That was one of the first things I read when looking into making CP soap.
Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH dear guess hubby likes his gravy stirred with my soap spoon  That wooden spatula is getting pretty rough looking tho. :rofl


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

:rofl It maybe time for a new spoon or 2 !


----------

